
Show HN: Visualize Data Structures While Debugging in VS Code - Gehinnn
https://github.com/hediet/vscode-debug-visualizer/blob/master/extension/README.md
======
Gehinnn
You can find the extension in the marketplace [1]. There is also an (still
hacky) online playground to try out visualizations [2].

[1]
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=hediet.d...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=hediet.debug-
visualizer) [2] [https://hediet.github.io/vscode-debug-
visualizer/?value=%7B%...](https://hediet.github.io/vscode-debug-
visualizer/?value=%7B%0A++++%22kind%22%3A+%7B+%22graph%22%3A+true+%7D%2C%0A++++%22nodes%22%3A+%5B%0A++++++++%7B+%22id%22%3A+%221%22%2C+%22label%22%3A+%221%22+%7D%2C%0A++++++++%7B+%22id%22%3A+%222%22%2C+%22label%22%3A+%222%22%2C+%22color%22%3A+%22orange%22+%7D%2C%0A++++++++%7B+%22id%22%3A+%223%22%2C+%22label%22%3A+%223%22+%7D%0A++++%5D%2C%0A++++%22edges%22%3A+%5B%0A++++++++%7B+%22from%22%3A+%221%22%2C+%22to%22%3A+%222%22%2C+%22color%22%3A+%22red%22+%7D%2C%0A++++++++%7B+%22from%22%3A+%221%22%2C+%22to%22%3A+%223%22+%7D%0A++++%5D%0A%7D)

------
feel_the_need
Love the idea of visual feedback for debugging! Maybe this can be super
helpful for people who are trying to learn data structures? Or maybe for going
through project euler.

~~~
Gehinnn
Yes, that's what I planned next!

